# This snake gots to go



## molly (Sep 25, 2009)

Checked my camera yesterday afternoon and look what showed up....What kind of snake is this....watermocsin, rattlesnake...???? anyway he a big un.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Sep 25, 2009)

looks like he is about to be full


----------



## killNgrill (Sep 25, 2009)

that is a giant snake!


----------



## ryan_beasley (Sep 25, 2009)

WOW!  you got a anaconda!  lol  I have no idea what kind it is, but I don't recognize the pattern right off.  It'd make me hurt myself that's for sure!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2009)

That is a cottonmouth, a big one.


----------



## Davans (Sep 25, 2009)

That is one seriously bad dude.

Wonder if Steve Scruggs ( AKA The Snake Master )would be interested?


----------



## luv2drum (Sep 25, 2009)

X2 cottonmouth


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Sep 25, 2009)

What county? I don't know. I'm leaning towards rattler.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 25, 2009)

It sure has adopted that classic cottonmouth pose with the nose up and throat exposed.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 25, 2009)

I think a nicely placed stick of dynamite would do the trick.


----------



## flintdiver (Sep 25, 2009)

Good lawd ! Do not step on that thing...certain trip to the hospital, it is a classic cottonmouth!


----------



## sportsman35 (Sep 25, 2009)

That thing is huge. looks like the tail of a gator at 1st.


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 25, 2009)

Drain the pond and pour concrete!  Dang that is a stud!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Sep 25, 2009)

Good eatin that is


----------



## Jeffriesw (Sep 25, 2009)

Sargent said:


> I think a nicely placed stick of dynamite would do the trick.



I'll second that!


----------



## KDarsey (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm leaning toward 'Landowner'.

He can have all that, I wouldn't be going back in...........


----------



## boothy (Sep 25, 2009)

very big cottonmouth


----------



## drenalin08 (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow what a cottonmouth!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 25, 2009)

Is there another, smaller snake coiled in the grass on the left?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2009)

Seriously, that's the biggest moccasin I've ever seen!!! 

Anybody seen one bigger??


----------



## hevishot (Sep 25, 2009)

RipperIII said:


> Is there another, smaller snake coiled in the grass on the left?



looks like one is swimming off that clump to the left...looks like you can see his big head out the water right between that grass and the other snake...his back end is on that clump of grass you are referring to...or maybe im crazy. Cool pic..


----------



## boothy (Sep 25, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously, that's the biggest moccasin I've ever seen!!!
> 
> Anybody seen one bigger??



Have been cruising timber in south georgia before and seen some 4 footers  bigger around than a mans forearm.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Sep 25, 2009)

Can a cottonmouth eat a coon?  I'd like to see the next picture or two in the sequence.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2009)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> Can a cottonmouth eat a coon?  I'd like to see the next picture or two in the sequence.




Nope, that would be more than a cottonmouth could take on.


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 25, 2009)

Definitely a cottonmouth. 

I totally agree with you; that snake would have to go!

As for the size, I've seen larger cottonmouths down here in the Everglades, but that one is sure big enough to put a hurt on you!

I hope you kill it.  

Watch where you step!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2009)

I spent years surveying some of the nastiest stuff in Georgia, 6 days a week 10-12 hrs a day and have killed a truck load full of moccasins and rattlers, but I don't think I've ever seen one that fat.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Sep 25, 2009)

That looks like one bad dude!


----------



## WPTC (Sep 25, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> That is a cottonmouth, a big one.



I agree 100%.....he would die if I seen him
That dude would light you up if givin' a chance.....


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 25, 2009)

Goodness thats a big snake!


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Sep 25, 2009)

Just imagine how many more are around there!


----------



## Illinoisbound (Sep 25, 2009)

I got a place near Butler.  Is that big snake picture from Butler?  I hope not.


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2009)

he would make a nice mount.he's big enough to swallow a small kid


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 25, 2009)

Cottonmouth! I've taken plenty that size. Can be a hand full. Lots of fun a challange that size.  So put him in the fry pot!


----------



## specialk (Sep 25, 2009)

i'd wait till about the middle of january and go back and get my camera and stand and NEVER go back there.....heck i'd even find a different club to hunt....


----------



## david w. (Sep 25, 2009)

specialk said:


> i'd wait till about the middle of january and go back and get my camera and stand and NEVER go back there.....heck i'd even find a different club to hunt....




x12


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Sep 25, 2009)

Knowing that snake is in the area, what kind of feelings would you have about walking to your stand an hour before daylight?


----------



## 7dawg9 (Sep 25, 2009)

*snake*

You'd better call-in an airstrike.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2009)

Lonnie in the mountains said:


> Knowing that snake is in the area, what kind of feelings would you have about walking to your stand an hour before daylight?



 Just get the same attitude as the snake, and dare it to get in your way.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Sep 25, 2009)

Do they make waist-high triple-thickness snake boots, because that's what it would take to get me back in that area before December?


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Sep 25, 2009)

dont be scared of a little snake and go kill a deer


----------



## Bruz (Sep 25, 2009)

That's a full grown un.....I think it'll make the P&Y (Poop and Yell) Book.

Bruz


----------



## J Ferguson (Sep 25, 2009)

That kinda makes a feller wanna go duck hunt that swamp LOL ...I think that thing is more like a booner than a pope...


----------



## Bruz (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh yeah that's another snake to the left and it's head is just left of the tan weed.


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Sep 25, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Just get the same attitude as the snake, and dare it to get in your way.



I know what you are saying Nic but I scream like a baby just seeing a green snake! I have been through alot in my life and feel like I am as strong as the next guy but snakes are a BIG phobia of mine. Could not do it.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 25, 2009)

hunt with a grenade launcher bro...


----------



## Killdee (Sep 25, 2009)

I suspect he is hunting over that feeder and has sureley benefited from it. I hate cottonmouths!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 25, 2009)

Bruz said:


> Oh yeah that's another snake to the left and it's head is just left of the tan weed.


 Yes, that's what I call a "two-fers" The big one is likely to be a female. From my past snake hunts. She always seems to be larger than the male. My last an best cottonmouth kill was a female.42" x 4" round. The smaller male with her was 21"x4". He was agressive. She was not as agressive. Made a perty mount. Lots of venom in that perty head!


----------



## chadder (Sep 25, 2009)

that's one large cottonmouth


----------



## msdins (Sep 25, 2009)

Lonnie in the mountains said:


> Knowing that snake is in the area, what kind of feelings would you have about walking to your stand an hour before daylight?



I wouldn't... that would be a mid-day only stand for me. If I hunted it then.




Lonnie in the mountains said:


> I know what you are saying Nic but I scream like a baby just seeing a green snake! I have been through alot in my life and feel like I am as strong as the next guy but snakes are a BIG phobia of mine. Could not do it.



You and me both brother


----------



## patchestc (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd put a bounty on that sucker.


----------



## outdoorsman52 (Sep 25, 2009)

that coons had a bad day


----------



## Fish218 (Sep 26, 2009)

looks to me like there is a 3rd snake going in or coming out of the water just above the cudde logo on the bottom right....  I am getting those snake boots fo sho!  and, I would only hunt that stand over lunch....with a shotgun....and no plug....


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks like only one BIG snake. Maybe one of those big 15 or 20 foot snakes migrated up from Florida.


----------



## bones454 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'M HUNTING FROM MY TRUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 26, 2009)

Stumptail ! Thats what we call really really big thick cotton mouths because their tails are stumpy instead of pointy.

I'd hate to be the rat that comes for a bite of corn that night.


----------



## Blisterapine (Sep 26, 2009)

ryan_beasley said:


> WOW!  you got a anaconda!  lol  I have no idea what kind it is, but I don't recognize the pattern right off.  It'd make me hurt myself that's for sure!


Dude I think you're right, the Glades are full of them now, super common from idiots in S. Florida releasing them into the Glades. It sure looks like one , never seen a 8 foot cotonmouth.


----------



## TBurnham (Sep 27, 2009)

Bruz said:


> That's a full grown un.....I think it'll make the P&Y (Poop and Yell) Book.
> 
> Bruz




That one made me spit coffee on the computer screen. Now Ill have to show it to my wife so she can do the same!!! Thats a BIG OLE mocassin for sure!!!!!!


----------



## TBurnham (Sep 27, 2009)

Blisterapine said:


> Dude I think you're right, the Glades are full of them now, super common from idiots in S. Florida releasing them into the Glades. It sure looks like one , never seen a 8 foot cotonmouth.




Now now.....dont blame it all on them. What people dont think about is ALOT of stuff got released into the wild back when hurricane Andrew hit. I know that it took out two major importers. All that they had went into the wild.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2009)

That snake is startin` to grow on ya`ll! I`d say 4 feet, maybe.


----------



## Seth carter (Sep 27, 2009)

im not scared of snakes but spiders make me go the other way


----------



## dirtroad (Sep 27, 2009)

The coon looks 100 plus lbs.....


----------



## Bruz (Sep 27, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> That snake is startin` to grow on ya`ll! I`d say 4 feet, maybe.



Nic you have to admit that's a VERY healthy 4 feet of moccasin though.

I've got a snake thread coming soon as the pics download.

Bruz


----------



## BPR (Sep 27, 2009)

Bruz said:


> Oh yeah that's another snake to the left and it's head is just left of the tan weed.



If we are looking at the same thing, I think that is the reflection of the same snake in the water.  You can see the white mouth and all in the reflection.


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 27, 2009)

Thats an awesome snake. I would love to catch that one.


----------



## White Stag (Sep 27, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> That is a cottonmouth, a big one.



YEP....


----------



## cmghunter (Sep 27, 2009)

..thats just to much snake of ANY kind


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 27, 2009)

Whoooo !!!! Weeeeee!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2009)

Just imagine, for every one of those you see, there are probably 20 more that you don`t see. That do see you though.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ive seen some big boys in the swamps of SC.  Thats a hoss for sure.  The bad part is.....mocasins are agressive

Quickly join another hunting hunting club before this season is gone already


----------



## JBax26 (Sep 28, 2009)

That's a grown one for sure.  You know it's packin' a punch


----------



## gregg (Sep 28, 2009)

Yep, as a kid my father and I used to get chased by those suckers in the glades.....seriously they would come after you. I also had them strike my aluminum boat quite a few times when fishing and pulling into tall reeds.


----------



## bigbass07 (Sep 28, 2009)

i would not go back in to get the feeder nor the camera, the next picture you get may be from the inside of the snake as she swallows the camera. thats one big cotton the smaller one is enough to make a man hurt himshelf.


----------



## kevincarden (Sep 29, 2009)

caught one in brier creek one time. it was about 6 ft. long.  them things are strong. wont never catch another one. i will see if i can find a pic i have of it.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Sep 29, 2009)

that dude would have to go!!!


----------



## TimF (Oct 2, 2009)

That is either one of the largest cottonmouths I have ever seen or a boa that someone let go.


----------



## turky93 (Oct 4, 2009)

Pretty moccassin. Reckon how old one that size would be?


----------



## Steve Thompson (Oct 4, 2009)

I've killed some 5 foot plus - cotton mouth. I would guess that snake is in that range. Rattle snakes only get wet when they have to. Right now they are feeding heavy for winter. We've seen a lot of snakes this week.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2009)

That`s no python, anaconda, or any other exotic snake. It`s just a cottonmouth.


----------



## turky93 (Oct 4, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s no python, anaconda, or any other exotic snake. It`s just a cottonmouth.



I was hoping Mr. head shot was going to tell me what kind of exotic python it was


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2009)

turky93 said:


> I was hoping Mr. head shot was going to tell me what kind of exotic python it was



Maybe he will!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2009)

What in that picture, are you usin` as a scale, to judge the length of that snake?


----------



## turky93 (Oct 4, 2009)

The largest recorded cottonmouth was 74" in length. That snake isnt over 5'. 
A pic to compare to...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2009)

I guess i'm just wrong. I keep looking and assuming that coon is a "normal" sized one, that snake is a big'un no doubt, but i ain't seeing 4 feet or more of him.


----------



## SouthFl.Cracker (Oct 4, 2009)

well you sound like your the snake specialist. that is just a big water moccasin or maybe it's just a small coon.


----------



## SouthFl.Cracker (Oct 4, 2009)

well i killed two moccasins these week filling feeders and that's what he looks like to me and i dont know about where u hunt but i have never seen a python in the woods.


----------



## SouthFl.Cracker (Oct 4, 2009)

it is just a good sized water moccasin. your huntin too close to miami you need to come a little farther north.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Big old rascal.  I'd go get that sucker and fry it up!!!


----------



## carp3nt3r (Oct 4, 2009)

thats a large cottonmouth, probably average sized 'coon, and the dark, shiny spot under the left clump of grass has scales so it is part of a snake . a different snake, not part of the main one.
 I would watch my step around there, thats for sure.
       carp3nt3r


----------



## germag (Oct 4, 2009)

That is most definitely a cottonmouth....a big one. It's not a python, it's not a boa, it's not an anaconda, or a sea serpent or a loch ness monster....it's a cottonmouth. It's not even more than 4 1/2 or _maybe_ 5 feet long....pretty long for a cottonmouth, but not unheard of and not really all that uncommon. Cottonmouths, especially when they get to that length, are very heavy-bodied...it makes him look like a much larger animal than he really is in that picture.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Oct 4, 2009)

oh dang, thats a big snake


----------



## turky93 (Oct 4, 2009)

head shot said:


> find a snake specialist and show him the picture....



Why? We all know it's a cottonmouth.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2009)

Head shot, a trained specialist has identified it. Most of us that have fooled around in these swamps any length of time knew what it was soon as we saw it. If you are still undecided, save the pic, and take it to the specialist of your choice. Then he can tell you it`s a cottonmouth. 

You personally saw a black panther too, huh...


----------



## SouthFl.Cracker (Oct 4, 2009)

bears,panthers and pythons. where do you hunt, Busch Gardens?


----------



## SouthFl.Cracker (Oct 4, 2009)

Now it's a Jaguar, i'm getting the heck out of florida.


----------



## turky93 (Oct 5, 2009)

head shot said:


> Why? For the same reason black panthers don't exist (which I have personally seen here in FL). And the same reason no regular panthers are in Georgia. That's why.



There are cougars in Georgia. One was killed last year.
There are pythons in Georgia as well. However, just because there may be a few pythons in Georgia, doesn't mean you can start calling all snakes pythons. Just as you cant call all cats cougars


----------



## Bruz (Oct 5, 2009)

head shot said:


> To all you snake charmers... Identify this snake without having to look it up  !



I can tell you it's not a Agkistrodon piscivorus like in the OP's pic.

Bruz


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 5, 2009)

head shot said:


> To all you snake charmers... Identify this snake without having to look it up  !



Long, fainting, whip snake.


----------



## germag (Oct 5, 2009)

It's a coachwhip (_Masticophis flagellum_), a juvenile.


----------



## psycosoninlaw1 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have seen a black Panther on Rich Mountain on the Catecay river about 8 years ago. And I also say it's a Cotton Mouth.


----------



## turky93 (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like a black racer to me. 
How would you know if Im right or wrong though? 
You can't tell the difference between a cottonmouth and a python.


----------



## turky93 (Oct 6, 2009)

btw, I hope you didn't kill it?


----------



## Slewfoot (Oct 6, 2009)

*big*

That is a big moccasin.  Probably getting fat on mice / rats coming to the feeder.  Those markings are typical and when the snake is wet they are more distinct.   

Those are safer than the smaller ones cause you can see them before you step on them!


----------



## Killdee (Oct 6, 2009)

head shot said:


> Anyone else care to identify that little snake I posted a pic of?



Looks like a brown snake to me, my wife has a couple that live in the yard, she just moves them when shes working.


----------



## shortround1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Coach Reynolds said:


> What county? I don't know. I'm leaning towards rattler.


rattlers float on water like they are on glass, looks like a big cottonmouth.


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 6, 2009)

head shot said:


> Yep, it was baby black racer!
> 
> and I know because I know what a baby black racer looks like.



Germag?


----------



## germag (Oct 6, 2009)

It does look very similar to a baby black racer. However, baby black racers are patterned all the way from front to rear. Look at the way the pattern fades about 1/3 of the way from the head to the tail and the last half is totally patternless. That is an ID key for a coachwhip.  Coachwhip and black racer juveniles are very similar and are easily confused, but this one is a juvenile coachwhip.

Adult coachwhips have the same fading from anterior to posterior, but in adults the ground color actually fades. In juveniles the ground color is pretty much uniform nose to tail, but the pattern fades.


----------



## germag (Oct 6, 2009)

OK...I can buy that. A decent photo would have helped tremendously.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2009)

head shot said:


> I don't see any complaints about the photo of the original snake in this post? Yet you seem to know exactly what it is. How can you be certain it's a cottonmouth with such a poor photo?
> 
> Are you 100% certain it's a cottonmouth, or is there a chance that it's not?



If you re so sure it`s not a cottonmouth, will you let it bite you? If it is a python, as you seem to be so confident it is, you will only get a nice scar to show off. 

Since I know it is a cottonmouth, I`ll pass.

Edited to ask a direct question.


----------



## Booner Killa (Oct 6, 2009)

Python......wow, sometimes this forum amazes me!!!!! Some of you folks make me feel like a real brainiac!!!!It's a cottonmouth folks!!!! It's easy to see!!!!


----------



## germag (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm absolutely certain it's a cottonmouth. You can call it whatever you want to...it's no skin off my nose. You can call it a garter snake if you want to, suits me.

The OP had no ulterior motives, so the photo of the cottonmouth was not manipulated, nor was the snake in the photo posed or manipulated so it would look like something else...there was no attempt at trickery. It's just a straight up trailcam photo of a cottonmouth with his head up. 

It amazes me sometimes the lengths that _some _people will go to so they can be "right" about something....or at least not have to admit they are wrong...


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2009)

head shot said:


> when you locate that snake, let me know!



That could quite possibly be arranged. Let me know, the next time you are up in Gods Country...


----------



## germag (Oct 6, 2009)

OK Head Shot. You're right. It's a python. 

You win.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2009)

Head shot, arguin` with you has not been fun. Enough is enough...


----------



## Bruz (Oct 6, 2009)

head shot said:


> I may be wrong. I've been wrong before! However, I get a kick out of arguing with you.
> 
> By the way, could you point out that snakes head to me please?



Really???? You can't see the head? Have you ever been approached by a cottonmouth in the wild? If you had you would immediately recognize the head.

Yet....You insist on arguing with the majority on this thread about the identity of a snake which is obviously a cottonmouth........Let's see.....The clues independently don't mean much but together they present a fairly strong argument.

1) Pattern
2) Location
3) Posture
4) Body Shape
5) Protruding Ridge above the eye

= Cottonmouth

Bruz


----------



## germag (Oct 6, 2009)

OK Head Shot, you wanted me to show you its head....here's what I did:

I took the liberty of downloading the original photo, and I cropped out everything but the snake:







It's a little pixellated, but you can see what you need to. Next I outlined the head for you:








The snake is in a posture similar to this one:


----------



## Bruz (Oct 6, 2009)

germag said:


> OK Head Shot, you wanted me to show you its head....here's what I did:
> 
> I took the liberty of downloading the original photo, and I cropped out everything but the snake:
> 
> ...



STRIKING Resemblance


----------



## boothy (Oct 6, 2009)

the cottonmouths have been on the move here lately have seen 4 in the last month, watch your step.


----------



## Flatone (Oct 6, 2009)

There is no question.... That is a cottonmouth!!!  I will say that for as big as that cottonmouth is, I have never seen one that light in color.  I used to kill those things in FL... and the ones that size were virtually black.


----------



## tullisfireball (Oct 6, 2009)

It is a COPPER HEADED RATTLER MOCCASIN! The very thing they invented 12 gauges for!!


----------



## deerslayer30 (Oct 6, 2009)

That is a monster! Is that another in the lower right corner???


----------



## JamesG (Oct 6, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> That is a cottonmouth, a big one.



Thats exactly what it is.


----------



## earlyspur (Oct 6, 2009)

I know coons are nocturnal, but you think he knows its there. It is dark outside.


----------



## lineman33 (Oct 6, 2009)

looks like  a rattle snake look at the pattern,we have killed 6 this year here is the smallest 52"long 10 rattles 2 btns, but both patterns do look the same ?


----------



## BOFF (Oct 7, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s no python, anaconda, or any other exotic snake. It`s just a cottonmouth.



I agree completely, other than adding, it appears by its size, it may have recently just eaten something, due to it's diameter.


----------



## georgiabuckbuster (Oct 9, 2009)

deff a cottonmouth and the biggest i have ever seen


----------



## bLuE@TrailWatcher (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## huntfourfun (Oct 12, 2011)

Cottonmouth!  

Here's a picture of one I took.


----------



## whitetail hunter (Oct 12, 2011)

I think i would leave my trail cam down there till bout jan or feb when everthing is froze over hehe


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2011)

Old thread. Wonder if that rascal is still alive, and how big it is now?


----------



## huntfourfun (Oct 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Old thread. Wonder if that rascal is still alive, and how big it is now?



I never saw it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Old thread. Wonder if that rascal is still alive, and how big it is now?





Probably large enough to eat that coon and the feeder for desert . . .


----------



## vowell462 (Oct 12, 2011)

That is by far the biggest cottonmouth ive ever seen. It maybe the way the picture was shot, but that is huge.


----------



## K80 (Oct 12, 2011)

That is a python, anybody can see that.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Probably large enough to eat that coon and the feeder for desert . . .





What`s funny is that nobody even noticed that 70 foot angaconga wrapped around the feeder.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 12, 2011)

K80 said:


> That is a python, anybody can see that.....


----------



## huntmore (Oct 12, 2011)

That looks like a green anaconda.


----------



## USMC0321 (Oct 12, 2011)

cottonmouth anaconda hybrid morphed python


----------



## Son (Oct 12, 2011)

Cottonmouths do get big, We got one a few years ago in Miller Co. Ga that measured 5 feet 2 inches.
Killed one in Levy Co Fl in the 50's that measured 6 feet.
Bad dudes..


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 12, 2011)

It's a cottonmouth all day long


----------



## K80 (Oct 12, 2011)

dawg2 said:


>



It's not my fault you don't know what a python looks like.

Even if you don't know what one looks like everyone knows a moch don't get that big.  You can see his body go under water and then come back out of the water just above the cuddeback logo.


----------



## The Godevil (Oct 12, 2011)

Might be one of these....


----------



## Ole Crip (Oct 12, 2011)

Son that thing is huge.To heck with that feeder he can have it.


----------



## whitetail hunter (Oct 12, 2011)

The Godevil said:


> Might be one of these....



Okay that just made me spill my drink all over everthing


----------



## Ole Crip (Oct 12, 2011)

The Godevil said:


> Might be one of these....


What the heck I just peed all over myself.


----------



## WhiskeyRiver (Oct 13, 2011)

whoa
Savoy6...savoy6...this is bulldog.
Give me all your ordinance, danger close

and then go back in in January to get my cam.


----------



## .HOLD EM HOOK. (Oct 13, 2011)

re post seen it last year


----------



## wildman0517 (Oct 13, 2011)

strap some C4 to a rat and let her have it, them just push the red button......


----------



## Rackbuster (Oct 13, 2011)

That's the God of the Deer.He protects the feeder for them.Every time someone walks up on it they tell the world    "Deer God".


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Oct 13, 2011)

More often than not, you will never see that snake again. If hunters knew just how many snakes like that they pass going to and fro the deer stand, duck swamp, or turkey blind  they would most likely hang up their boots


----------



## THREEJAYS (Oct 14, 2011)

not to worry,he's only got two teeth.


----------



## bigelow (Oct 14, 2011)

python, anaconda that coon looks huge


----------



## bnew17 (Oct 15, 2011)

that is the biggest and baddest moccosin i have ever seen.


----------

